# For sale section



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

With the massive acceleration in parts, accessories and general stuff for sale, I was wondering if it's possible to have a sub section for cars only , as at the moment they seem to be landing a couple of pages back after only a few days?

Cheers


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Funny you should mention this!

We had a suggestion of the following that we are discussing implementing:



> I would like to see the For Sale broken into 2 sections:
> 
> -- TT Parts and Misc for Sale
> -- TT Cars for Sale
> ...


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Implemented


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

this was a great idea.... definatly a good move imo


----------

